# Canterbury jobs hub will recruit from overseas



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A special jobs hub has been created in Canterbury, New Zealand, to recruit workers, including those from overseas, who are needed to rebuild the city following the devastating earthquakes. Social Development Minister Paula Bennett and Immigration Minister Nathan Guy have announced a further boost to recruitment for the Christchurch rebuild through the new Canterbury Skills [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canterbury jobs hub will recruit from overseas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

